# Topics > Human-level, general, strong AI >  Kinds of Intelligence Project, Leverhulme Centre for the Future of Intelligence, Cambridge, England, United of Kingdom

## Airicist

Leverhulme Centre for the Future of Intelligence

lcfi.ac.uk/projects/kinds-of-intelligence

Project Leader - Marta Halina

Subprojects:

Animal-AI Olympics

----------

